# my babies



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

hey been pretty busy, but wanted to share some pictures hope you like


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Great pictures! i love the one with the head in the basketball! :lol: great physique on those bullys too! :thumb:


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Outstanding. Did they hunt that ball down and kill it all by themselves?


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

Nana52 said:


> Outstanding. Did they hunt that ball down and kill it all by themselves?


LOL i guess so 3 basketballs an 1 football 



Tobi said:


> Great pictures! i love the one with the head in the basketball! :lol: great physique on those bullys too! :thumb:


thank you, i try my best to keep them in shape an fit, i think im doing a pretty good job


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

All your dogs are cute, but I just love the two bullys! Their markings and colouring is so nice, great shape. I LOVE the 5th picture, the one floppy ear is to die for!


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

Kat said:


> All your dogs are cute, but I just love the two bullys! Their markings and colouring is so nice, great shape. I LOVE the 5th picture, the one floppy ear is to die for!


both cali an bear are everyones favourite  i try to keep beaqr in shape cuz he seems to be the lazy one lol cali is more high driven an is ready to work, play all the time


----------

